# Super Bowl poll



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

now that the Green Bay Packers and the Pittsburgh Steelers are in the Super Bowl, who do you guys think will win?


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

I would say Pittsburgh.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

vote up!


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

steelers


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Green Bay. just because I like them


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Whats football?


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

The Bookies in Vegas are all awake right now!!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

im going with the packers


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

packers


----------



## bowhunter-71 (Jan 12, 2011)

packers all the way


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

packers!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Steelers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

packers, just watch and see


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Realistically- Steelers
But considering they beat my Jets, I will be rooting for Green Bay. Be interesting to see what Green Bay can do on defense.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Packers


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> Realistically- Steelers
> But considering they beat my Jets, I will be rooting for Green Bay. Be interesting to see what Green Bay can do on defense.



What do you mean realistically Steelers? Why is it unrealistic for the Packers to win? Vegas doesnt think so.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

After watching the Jets get lucky and beat my Patriots, all I can say is GO PACKERS!


----------



## pse bow master (Jun 17, 2010)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSS (steelers)


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

ozzz said:


> What do you mean realistically Steelers? Why is it unrealistic for the Packers to win? Vegas doesnt think so.


Realistically. Steelers are solid all around. Rodgers is a great quarterback, but I do not think Greenbay defense is going to be able to stop the Steelers, especially on the run.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tosh.0 predictions http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjyBDk0SwVU


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

if it can't be the queens, then it might as well be the pack,, he!! it will never be the queens!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm rooting for the Bears!! Jk I wish the bears were in it! I'm going for the Steelers. The Packs got offense especially with Rodgers but the Stellers have the better defense. IMO it all depends on how Big Ben performs. If he does good the Steelers have it.

Jake


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

*steelers*


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Steelers are going to win


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

is there a steeler secondary????


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ok guys, less than 24hours!!! cannot wait!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Think the Steelers will win it.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Packers winn!!!! Oohhhhrahh


----------

